# The ones where you can feel the emotion



## ibraheemkhalil

Aşağıdaki cümlenin türkçesini öğrenebilirmiyim ve bunun soru biçimi var mı 

The ones where you can feel the emotion 

herkese teşekkürler


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Duyguyu hissedebileceğiniz yerler


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

Acaba bunun soru biçiminde öğrenebilirmiyim


----------



## Rallino

"The ones where you can feel the emotion" tam bir cümle değil. Ana fiil yok. Daha büyük bir cümlenin bir parçası bu. Bu hâldeyken soruya çeviremezsiniz. 

"where you can feel the emotion" kısmı yancümle. Bu kısım zaten hiç değişmez. Yancümlede soru soramayız.


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

Acaba mümkün mü sizin vereceğiniz bir örneği almak


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

ibraheemkhalil said:


> Acaba bunun soru biçiminde öğrenebilirmiyim



The ones where you can feel the emotion 

which ones and where to feel what of?

belki


----------



## Rallino

ibraheemkhalil said:


> Acaba mümkün mü sizin vereceğiniz bir örneği almak



Sizin tam olarak söylemeye çalıştığınız cümle nedir?

The ones where you can feel the emotion = Duyguyu hissedebildiğin yerler, şeklinde çevrilebilir içeriğe göre.

Neyi soru yapmaya çalışıyorsunuz onu bir belirtirseniz onun üzerinden gideriz.


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

Yiyecek satın alabiliceğimiz yerler temiz olmalıdır 
The ones where we can buy food should be clean 
Bu aşağıdaki soru olamaz mı
Yiyecek alabileceğimiz yerler temiz mi olmalı


----------



## Cagsak

ibraheemkhalil said:


> Yiyecek satın alabiliceğimiz yerler temiz olmalıdır
> The ones where we can buy food should be clean
> Bu aşağıdaki soru olamaz mı
> Yiyecek alabileceğimiz yerler temiz mi olmalı



The places where we can buy food, are required to be clean.
Are the places where we can buy food, required to be clean? 
Sizin cümlenizi de should'u başa getirip soru cümlesine çevirmek mümkün.


----------

